# Sears / Craftsman YS4500 low cut height - FIXED!!!



## howarddavidp

I recently bought a 2006 YS4500 and I had the problem with low cut height, even with the deck all the way up on setting number 6. I have fixed my problems, and now I can cut at 4 inches off the ground if I choose, but I usually cut on setting #5 or #4 after I made adjustments. Here is what I did to fix this problem common to this model:
1)	Tires: pump them up all the way, maybe even go over by 1 pound. Personally, I went 0.5 lbs over the max setting, and this helped. I also check before I mow each week.

2)	Bent blades: I had one blade bent over an inch on the tip. This made uneven cuts, and also scalped on 1 side of my cut width. The replacement blades from my local lawn shop were $28 for both. These were much easier that I thought to replace, the bolts were not very tight, and I was able to use my car ramps to get the mower off the ground and get my 11/16 socket in there to loosen the bolts. So, I never removed the deck, I did it in place.

3)	The side adjustments on the deck are anodized GOLD in color. If you only have only one that is adjustable (like me), you need to buy the other side adjustable rod (about $30 shipped). Very easy to install, a 10 minute job. Once this rod is in place, you can jack the back of the deck up to 4 inches, but you still have to do the front to get it all the way up. When making the adjustments, maker sure you drop the deck all the way to the ground on setting #1, this takes all the pressure off the deck and the rods, so it is easy to turn the nuts.

4)	Change the front GOLD rod that holds the forward portion of the mow deck to the second hole. I looked at the place where this rod connects to the deck, and I had 2 holes, 1 high and 1 low(if you don’t have a 2nd hole, it is not hard to drill one, use an 27/64 speed bit for steel). The rod removes with a cotter pin (use pliers) and a big washer. Make it easy on yourself, and drop the deck all the way down to setting number 1 for cut height, this takes the pressure off the deck and the holder rod. Then, once it is down on the ground, take out the pin and the washer, and then put the gold rod back into the deck on the lower of the 2 holes to the ground. My hole I actually had to ream/drill out a little with an 27/64 drill bit (or larger if you don’t have that size). Once reamed, it went right in and I began to tighten the rod and watched the deck rise up to 4 inches off the ground.

Now, my 2006 Sears/Craftsman YS4500, 20HP 42” deck mower can mow at very high heights, and I can go over roots and objects that protrude from the yard with ease. Before doing these mods, I would never dream of cutting at any setting other than the highest setting / #6. But now, I cut on #4 or #5 because my deck is so much higher off the ground. On setting #6, my push mower can't rise up that high to match the cut height for touching up what I could not get to with the YS4500.

I will add some pics in the next few days so further explain how to make these fixes / adjustments.


----------



## pogobill

Sounds like you had a lot of problems, but got it fixed up the way you like it. Hopefully it works better for your property.
I had a similar problem but didn't notice until I started gouging the lawn with mine set on 6. Luckily, all I had t do was put her in the shop on the smooth floor, drop the deck down to #1 and then tighten the front bolt on the deck. I guess that rod had come loose! Works great now. 
Looking forward to some pictures... and welcome to the forum!


----------



## BBY_Murray

Looking forward to the pics. I have an '07 withe same issue.


----------



## wjjones

Yep I adjusted both of mine as soon as I bought them a 48", and a 54" cut the factory settings where way to low, and no where near where they where supposed to be.


----------



## howarddavidp

Instead of pictures, I made a video for removing the deck. In my video, you can see the 2 holes on the front mount that I used.

david

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGtTCGHohIE[/ame]


----------



## HHH

I've been going crazy trying to raise my ys4500 deck. I used washers that I rigged into place to give me height. It worked but I still need to raise it up a bit more. Where did buy the adjustable rod for the other side?


----------



## billjans

*Same problem with Sears 917.287240*

To howarddavidp:

I saw your post of not being able to raise the deck high enough on your 2006 YS4500 tractor. I have the same problem with my Model 917.287240 tractor. You mentioned buying a side adjustable rod for I assume the right side of the mower. Where can I get one? Do you think it will work on my tractor? Thanks.


----------

